# Is Talc bad in face powders?



## csskkai (Jul 22, 2009)

There's a lot of people out there who say Talc is BAD BAD BAD(it apparently clogs pores?), but a lot of those people are ones who are trying to sell mineral makeup and things like that. I've seen a lot of good products out there WITH talc in them.

So my question is, is talc actually bad? Is it all just a gimmick to make mineral makeup more appealing?

I wanted to make sure about talc before I start swearing it off altogether.

Also, this is totally unrelated, but what is a good concealer? Any recommendations for me




?


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 22, 2009)

Talc is unfortunately a filler in a lot of cosmetics. It is bad for your skin, it can clog your pores. In a lot of drugstore branded mineral make up they use talc as a filler, only a small percentage of the product is actually pure minerals.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 22, 2009)

We have been warned away from talc way before mineral make up even came out; medically we were warned because a lot of women used it in their undies to absorb dryness and it caused problems in that area, it was used as deoderant as well as in makeup with possible lung issues from passively inhaling it.

It is suggested that talc is closely related to asbestos- a known carcinogen.

Here's a link to the American Cancer Society, maybe it can help you decide whether you want to use talc -

ACS :: Talcum Powder and Cancer


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:
*Is talc safe for use in cosmetics and personal care products?*Health experts have maintained over the years that products containing talc are safe when used as directed, and recent scientific reviews of available data have supported this position.

The Food and Drug Administration has determined that talc is Generally Recognized As Safe (GRAS) for use as an anti-caking agent in foods. It is also permitted as an anti-caking agent in vanilla powder.

FDA has listed talc as a color additive that may be used in coloring drug products and as a component of colors for use in drugs and cosmetics.

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?fr=73.1550

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?fr=82.1051

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?fr=82.2051

You can find more info here: COSMETICSINFO.ORG - Your source for safety information about cosmetics and personal care products
ETA: For some reason, the three links in the quote won't work. If you follow the main link, the links in the quote should work from there.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 22, 2009)

sigh. It seems to me that everything is dangerous these days... talc, sugar, coffee, alcohol, prescription and recreational drugs, driving, knitting while walking.... gloom


----------



## cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sigh. It seems to me that everything is dangerous these days... talc, sugar, coffee, alcohol, prescription and recreational drugs, driving, knitting while walking.... gloom



LOL... well at least we will die pretty.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2009)

There's alot of dangers in using talc, like already mentioned. My doctor didn't even recommend it for baby use bc they could breath it in.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL !! Please don't le me die before i finished applying my makeup !

It's a known allergen, it clogs your pores and sadly it's a filler used in a lot of cosmetic products. You will also find talc in the drugstore mineral makeup, but there are other MMU companies providing talc free MMU.

I also know talc turns my skin into a desert, stealing the moisture out of it.


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep I heard way too much about talc being bad even outside of the mineral makeup. But within the mineral make up it's known to cause clogging, breakouts and in severe cases skin cancer. I would definitely avoid it when possible, which is easier when you use high end products in terms of mineral makeup.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 22, 2009)

There are plenty of affordable mineral makeups that do not have talc so it's not to hard to avoid... just in case


----------



## csskkai (Jul 22, 2009)

I heard that MAC studio fix powder is pretty popular, yet its main ingredient is Talc....

A lot of high end makeup I've searched up seem to have talc talc talc. Should I avoid? Or ignore.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 23, 2009)

I, personally, must avoid talc like the plague. It breaks me out something awful. *SIGH*


----------



## lalalalila (Aug 6, 2009)

cmhchic40:

LOL! I know right? =)


----------



## Asha* (Aug 7, 2009)

I avoid talc in loose and pressed form. I don't mind it that much in liquid foundation ar cream. I think it's most harmful if you breathe it, because it can damage your lungs (it's similar to asbestos).


----------



## mebs786 (Aug 8, 2009)

I personally find that products with talc will dry out my skin and cause irritation..


----------



## Cymbeline (Aug 8, 2009)

Talc is not derived from asbestos, nor is it similar. Cosmetic grade talc is perfectly safe, if you're not allergic that is


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 9, 2009)

I never have problems with talc but I have heard it can cause clogged pores but I don't know if it actually does.

It's also in my Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed face powder and I never have clogged pores with that.

I know that MAC Blot powder contains no talc, love that powder.

I think it's always hard to blame one ingredient to cause clogged pores as there are many other reasons to get those.

To really check that you have to put pure talc on your face and then see if your face will clog eeeh but yeah... who wants to do that?


----------



## aagirlie (Aug 9, 2009)

Makes me itch, itch, itch!! But it's like a lot of other things, some people are sensative to it and some are not. You'll have to test it our yourself to see if you can wear it or not.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Cymbeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Talc is not derived from asbestos, nor is it similar. Cosmetic grade talc is perfectly safe, if you're not allergic that is



It says twice in this link that it is similar to asbestos and toxic, which means that it is not an allergen.Talcum Powder can cause cancer

PS I just wanted to add that some condoms have talc on them that keep the latex from sticking to itself. They removed talc from latex gloves, but not condoms. Be safe, my dears.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Aug 13, 2009)

why dont they use cornstarch instead? cornstarch is at least natural


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 14, 2009)

And according to some authorities, "Natural doesn't mean safe." I'm with Rosie. Everything's dangerous these days... My BN translucent powder has talc in it, but I haven't had any issues so far...


----------



## paulaql (Sep 23, 2009)

Talc CAN cause breakous.


----------



## shellebelle (Mar 13, 2010)

I see this thread is several months old, but in case anyone comes stumbling across here like I did doing a google search, I want to warn against simplistic websites like the one posted here in this thread which has a very simplified FAQ as to the danger of talcum powder (you'll have to look back for it, sorry I can't post links yet)

Not that it should be ignored, but that website has a biased POV. The problem is many cancer research sites already have an idea of what is "bad" and knowingly or unknowingly gravitate towards the studies that support them. For example many groups are eager to tout the damages extreme sun exposure can cause and recommend sunscreen, but spend no time studying how chemicals in sunscreen can be more harmful, nor trying to understand why a generation that grew up on sunscreen is still getting skin cancer.

That faq uses some scare tactics: for example, "processing . . . does not separate minute fibers which are very similar to asbestos." does not really tell us much. Which asbestos fibers is it similar to? And just how much does that mean on it's own, not processed as asbestos? Poppy seeds, codeine, and heroin all come from the same plant, but no one would claim a poppy seed muffin to be as bad for your body as doing heroin, nor would most people deny the medical value of using regulated codeine in certain medical situations.

And by saying :"Talc is toxic." It doesn't tell us the toxicity level. Lots of things are toxic. Soy is toxic. Too much soy can be hugely bad for you. In small amounts it can be healthy. What matters is the toxicity level. How much of something causes a problem.

I'm not saying talc is completely problem-free either. For my son, I know I used cornstarch powder rather than talc, for diaper changing. Better safe than sorry, especially since dumping powder onto the diaper area lets a lot more puff into the air and it is the breathing in that is dangerous. For many women, talc in pressed, or even loose powder may or may not be a problem. With pressed, and even with loose, we use a brush or pad and rub the mixture (not pure unmixed talc) onto skin, it doesn't puff into the air in the same way as squeezing or shaking a baby powder bottle.

as to whether it causes breakouts, that probably depends on the individual. But as a carcinogen, it probably comes down to moderation. To go back to the sun, we need sun. for one we absorb vitamin D differently from the sun than from dairy or vitamin pills, and there have also been studies that show getting some regular sunlight can prevent depression episodes. But too much of a good thing, and we damage our skin with it.

ETA: I did some more googling and actually have found some studies that doubt it is naturally a carcinogenic even as an inhalant! The study that resulted in animals getting tumors involved forcing rats to inhale the talc for 6 hours a day at a much higher density than makeup and powder uses. It is quite likely that they got cancer because the test overloaded the bodies natural ability to regulate. Remember when they sold us that caffeine was a dangerous carcinogenic because rats got cancer when given caffeine? Then come to find out, the doses were so high it would be like a human consuming multiple boxcars full of coffee a day? moderation, is most often the key to being healthy.


----------



## thestylevirgin (Mar 13, 2010)

I never thought it was bad mainly because I had never really known about the bad reasons. Though after reading this my mind has changed. I also must admit that using MAC highlight powders etc dry my skin out so I try to navigate away from them.


----------



## kabuki_killer (Mar 13, 2010)

It's not very hard to make your own make up excluding the Talc ingredient, and instead using other stuff as base/filler.

I have very acne-prone skin and it doesn't break me out more than products with no talc. Some Physician's Formula powders are talc-free and I find that they're more plush than normal translucent powders with Talc, but it all seems to apply the same, wear the same and whatnot. But then again, I use so many layers that it might not make a huge difference.

I also think "things that can kill you" are only harmful from a scientific perspective if you use quite a bit. There isn't enough carcinogen in a single make up application (or even the whole compact) to do any damage to a normal healthy person. Carcinogens also cause cancer primarily for those with a genetic predisposition to that particular cancer. In general, it's not necessarily more harmful than everything else in life.


----------



## npurdy (Mar 30, 2012)

Talc is a carcinogen.  http://www.preventcancer.com/consumers/cosmetics/talc.htm


----------



## OverallWellness (Apr 17, 2012)

Talc can easily be inhaled into the lungs and can be a pore blocker. 

I know of a great company that sells talc-free make-up.  It's award winning and not expensive.  It's actually corn starch based and the coverage is great!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm sure that I've used tons of products that contained talc over the years, but I haven't had any problems overall.

Cornstarch-based makeup would be interesting to try, just to make a comparison.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 18, 2012)

isn't baby powder literally nothing but talc and fragrance?


----------



## divadoll (Apr 18, 2012)

J&amp;J makes powder using cornstarch as an option as well. The feel is different but smells the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katelovemakeupx (Apr 25, 2013)

yes, and covergirl has good concealers


----------



## LadyTam (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shellebelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I see this thread is several months old, but in case anyone comes stumbling across here like I did doing a google search, I want to warn against simplistic websites like the one posted here in this thread which has a very simplified FAQ as to the danger of talcum powder (you'll have to look back for it, sorry I can't post links yet)

Not that it should be ignored, but that website has a biased POV. The problem is many cancer research sites already have an idea of what is "bad" and knowingly or unknowingly gravitate towards the studies that support them. For example many groups are eager to tout the damages extreme sun exposure can cause and recommend sunscreen, but spend no time studying how chemicals in sunscreen can be more harmful, nor trying to understand why a generation that grew up on sunscreen is still getting skin cancer.

That faq uses some scare tactics: for example, "processing . . . does not separate minute fibers which are very similar to asbestos." does not really tell us much. Which asbestos fibers is it similar to? And just how much does that mean on it's own, not processed as asbestos? Poppy seeds, codeine, and heroin all come from the same plant, but no one would claim a poppy seed muffin to be as bad for your body as doing heroin, nor would most people deny the medical value of using regulated codeine in certain medical situations.

And by saying :"Talc is toxic." It doesn't tell us the toxicity level. Lots of things are toxic. Soy is toxic. Too much soy can be hugely bad for you. In small amounts it can be healthy. What matters is the toxicity level. How much of something causes a problem.

I'm not saying talc is completely problem-free either. For my son, I know I used cornstarch powder rather than talc, for diaper changing. Better safe than sorry, especially since dumping powder onto the diaper area lets a lot more puff into the air and it is the breathing in that is dangerous. For many women, talc in pressed, or even loose powder may or may not be a problem. With pressed, and even with loose, we use a brush or pad and rub the mixture (not pure unmixed talc) onto skin, it doesn't puff into the air in the same way as squeezing or shaking a baby powder bottle.

as to whether it causes breakouts, that probably depends on the individual. But as a carcinogen, it probably comes down to moderation. To go back to the sun, we need sun. for one we absorb vitamin D differently from the sun than from dairy or vitamin pills, and there have also been studies that show getting some regular sunlight can prevent depression episodes. But too much of a good thing, and we damage our skin with it.

ETA: I did some more googling and actually have found some studies that doubt it is naturally a carcinogenic even as an inhalant! The study that resulted in animals getting tumors involved forcing rats to inhale the talc for 6 hours a day at a much higher density than makeup and powder uses. It is quite likely that they got cancer because the test overloaded the bodies natural ability to regulate. Remember when they sold us that caffeine was a dangerous carcinogenic because rats got cancer when given caffeine? Then come to find out, the doses were so high it would be like a human consuming multiple boxcars full of coffee a day? moderation, is most often the key to being healthy.

I was also searching Google about this stuff, since my skin has been testy lately.  I really appreciate this particular post; I just bought a new pressed-powder compact of my favorite foundation, but found out that it has talc in it.  I wasn't sure if this was a good or bad thing, especially with the way my skin has been itching on my face lately.  OTOH, I live in the Deep South (where it's super-humid along with super-hot outside well into fall)  *and* have bad allergic reactions whenever the seasons change - whether or not I am wearing makeup.  

Thanks for the wake-up call about biased research!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 26, 2013)

If you want to try and stay away talc, I'm sure many people will support that decision because it can be harmful to ones health. I believe that the most important thing is to not inhale talc so don't be using it a baby powder type product that breathing in the product can happen. If lots of your makeup already contains talc I wouldn't toss it in the garbage, I would finish up the product and just make a note to find something different next time that doesn't include talc.

Good luck!


----------



## LadyTam (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you want to try and stay away talc, I'm sure many people will support that decision because it can be harmful to ones health. I believe that the most important thing is to not inhale talc so don't be using it a baby powder type product that breathing in the product can happen. If lots of your makeup already contains talc I wouldn't toss it in the garbage, I would finish up the product and just make a note to find something different next time that doesn't include talc.

Good luck!

Thanks for the advice.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Honestly, my research went from "It clogs your pores" all the way to "IT CAUSES CANCER!!!" and back to "Research for talc causing cancer was biased."  In the end, I'm not *that* worried about it.  The only thing I was worried about was whether or not my current powder foundation was making my skin itch and my acne to break out.  I doubt it was the makeup, since I had no problem with it a few months ago.  I switched facial cleansers, and that seems to have helped a lot.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think once the seasons finish changing, that'll help a lot too.

My other hesitation in going whole-hog against talc is that it's in almost all the pressed powder foundations, so it'll be nearly impossible to avoid if I stick with it.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyTam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for the advice.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Honestly, my research went from "It clogs your pores" all the way to "IT CAUSES CANCER!!!" and back to "Research for talc causing cancer was biased."  In the end, I'm not *that* worried about it.  The only thing I was worried about was whether or not my current powder foundation was making my skin itch and my acne to break out.  I doubt it was the makeup, since I had no problem with it a few months ago.  I switched facial cleansers, and that seems to have helped a lot.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think once the seasons finish changing, that'll help a lot too.

My other hesitation in going whole-hog against talc is that it's in almost all the pressed powder foundations, so it'll be nearly impossible to avoid if I stick with it. 
Physcians Formula has powders without talc. All of their powders have worked well for me.


----------

